# [ZLOT] wakacyjny zlot?

## Poe

no, Warszawiacy, robicie coś w wakacje, czy Śląsk ma sie tym zająć?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

No teraz miało być w Wawie, żeby ludzie i znad morza zjechali - a nie same południe.

Trzeba ustalić termin i jakąś fajną miejscówkę - kto poleci jakąś fajną knajpkę?   :Very Happy:  Termin - myślę, że koniec wakacji - ostatni tydzień sierpnia. W środku, raczej wszyscy się rozjadą po wczasach.

----------

## Poe

mi sierpien pasuje ogolnie. lipiec raczej nie (praca + wyjazd). mozbna by jakies lanparty w wormuksa walnąć. ktos by switcha przyniósł, podpiac i szpilnąć sobie  :Wink: 

sorki za ewnetualne literowki.. cos mi sie klawiatura placze ciut  :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Wormuksa, bzflaga i inne... coś się wymyśli...  :Very Happy: 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> sorki za ewnetualne literowki.. cos mi sie klawiatura placze ciut 

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Hmmm... chyba też pomyślę, nad jakimś środkiem generującym plątanie się klawiatury....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Poe wrote:*   sorki za ewnetualne literowki.. cos mi sie klawiatura placze ciut      Hmmm... chyba też pomyślę, nad jakimś środkiem generującym plątanie się klawiatury.... 

 

mi juz wystarczy  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Wormuksa, bzflaga i inne... coś się wymyśli...  

 

Wpadnie do knajpki 20 kolesi z laptopami, rozłoży się po całym lokalu i zacznie dziwnie krzyczeć o zabijaniu siedząc przy lapkach  :Very Happy: 

...a za prąd nam potem policzą więcej jak za piwo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Wpadnie do knajpki 20 kolesi z laptopami, rozłoży się po całym lokalu i zacznie dziwnie krzyczeć o zabijaniu siedząc przy lapkach 
> 
> ...a za prąd nam potem policzą więcej jak za piwo 

 Jakich 20? Ja mam nadzieję, że tym razem to nas się dużo więcej zbierze jak zrobimy w centrum kraju gdzie dość łatwo dojechać z całej Polski!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

moja wizja

----------

## no4b

Miłej zabawy życzę, bo 100zł za bilet na pkp do Warszawy to jednak trochę sporo  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Shakujemy jakiś pociąg przez ssh, wpiszemy mu route przez Rzeszów, Kraków, Katosy, Wrocka, Poznań, Malbork (jak co pominąłem to sie dopisze  :Very Happy: ) do Wawy  :Very Happy: 

A w /etc/koszt.conf wpiszemy 3,25zł - będzie na browar  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Miłej zabawy życzę, bo 100zł za bilet na pkp do Warszawy to jednak trochę sporo 

 No to dlatego zróbmy pewną rotację, żeby raz jedni zapłacili więcej za bilety a raz inni, a nie cały czas Ci sami. Następny zlot zrobimy na przykład na północy, jak się znajdzie ktoś chętny do organizacji. 

Zresztą chyba, no4b, są jakieś tańsze pociągi, czy autobusy - nie bardzo mi się chce wierzyć, że nie ma...  :Smile: 

----------

## tboloo

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Miłej zabawy życzę, bo 100zł za bilet na pkp do Warszawy to jednak trochę sporo 

 

90 kosztuje weekendowy bilet do Krakowa, jak się wcześnie oporządzi to można jeszcze taniej.

Fajnie byłoby się spotkać w większym gronie.

----------

## koval_ski

Bez kitu na takich zlotach gra się w gry PC??? Ja myślałem że pije się piwo, chwali się swoim make.conf i poniża M$ szczególnie że jest teraz za co - Viśta!

----------

## Poe

@koval_ski... wierz mi.... nie pytaj nawet co się dzieje na zlotach  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

@Poe Ty siedź cicho bo u Blazeu nie byłeś więc połowa imprezy Cie ominęła  :Razz: 

Niemniej faktycznie w gierki się raczej nie ciupie  :Wink: 

----------

## c2p

Bash to IMHO najlepsza gra i nikt go nie pobije  :Wink: .

A co do zlotu, to jeśli będzie w centrum lub na północy to może i ja przyjadę.

----------

## Poe

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> @Poe Ty siedź cicho bo u Blazeu nie byłeś więc połowa imprezy Cie ominęła 
> 
> 

 

nie wątpie  :Wink: 

ale jakby byla impreza w warszawie, mozliwe, ze wpadlbym w wakacje na 2-3 dni (w końcu od zeszłej środy jestem pełnoletni  :Very Happy: )

----------

## sadhu

Czy ktoś może wybiera sie na Chaos Communication Camp 2007 pod Berlinem? Przydałaby się polska reprezentacja  :Wink:  Tu jest filmik z wcześniejszej edycji w 2003 roku: CCC 2003

----------

## Yatmai

 *Quote:*   

> The Camp has everything you need: power, internet, food and fun.

  Zwłaszcza te dwa pierwsze ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koval_ski

Jak by była ekipa na Chaos Communication Camp to ja się podłączam.

----------

## nostromo2

Jak i w Warszafce to ja sie pisze, ale jak sierpien to przed 9 -tym:D

----------

